# Can I combine Hyland's and Tylenol? Reply ASAP Needed!



## aiea

Can I combine Hyland's Teething Tablets and Infant Tylenol drops?

Thanks!

April


----------



## mothragirl

yes, google homeopathy to learn why it's non toxic, i'm NAK


----------



## Marcee

Yes!


----------



## melamama

since Hyland's is homeopathic there is no problem combining it with anything. Homeopathic medicines work completely differently than allopathic ones (tylenol).


----------



## aiea

Thank you for your quick replies!

April


----------



## Momto1and1ontheway

we tried both independently and found MUCH better relief when we combined the two, with NO problems!!


----------

